# Returning Items to Aldi



## horse (19 Dec 2005)

Does anyone know the return policy of Aldi?
Regards,
Horse


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Dec 2005)

At the very least, you are entitled to your stautory rights. My family has returned items quite few times without problems.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Dec 2005)

I have returned a few items that have stopped working and there was no problem whatsoever. Given the option of money back or replacement. They appear to be very customer conscious.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2005)

As above - if the goods are faulty or otherwise unsuitable for the purposes for which they are sold then the normal statutory rights (see the [broken link removed] and  websites) with regard to returns/refunds apply. If you simply decide that you don't want the items and return them unused/in their original packaging then _Aldi _(and _Lidl_) generally issue a refund with no quibbles in my experience.


----------



## Guest127 (19 Dec 2005)

when I bought a dvd burner in aldi the girl at the checkout went to great pains to inform me that if it didn't do what I wanted I could bring it back and they would refund  -  no problem. on the way out the door the floor manager came over and repeated what she had said but added ' up to a year' . the burner (external) is working fine so hopefully I will  never need to try out his 'year'  promise.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2005)

Both _Lidl _and _Aldi _also have customer service phone numbers displayed in store which might be worth calling if you have queries or concerns about their returns policies.


----------



## slave1 (20 Dec 2005)

have returned items in the past to Aldi, never a quibble


----------



## horse (20 Dec 2005)

Thanks Folks,
                  I actually got it from the Horses mouth (pardon the pun) that they are happy to take back goods within a 30 day period with a receipt for whatever reason. Obviously this wouldn't apply to food.
Regards,
Horse.


----------



## pokerwidow (24 Jul 2006)

Sorry to bring this up again but can anyone give me the phone number of Aldi customer care.  I got a number from 11811 and just spent the last 6 mins on hold.  

We bought a car cd player from them on the 24th of June and now cannot find the receipt.  By the way the cd and volume button do not work.  My husband tried to return it yesterday but the manager told him that without a receipt he didn't have a chance.  I looked up the consumers' association and they said that without a receipt the case is weakened.

Just wondering does anyone have any advice.


----------



## Wonderwoman (24 Jul 2006)

I bought one of their car stereos also, no problems with it though. Don't suppose you know anyone esle who bought one that could 'lend' you their receipt? I kept mine, they told me when buying it that my receipt was my guarantee.


----------



## pokerwidow (24 Jul 2006)

Wonderwoman said:
			
		

> I bought one of their car stereos also, no problems with it though. Don't suppose you know anyone esle who bought one that could 'lend' you their receipt? I kept mine, they told me when buying it that my receipt was my guarantee.


 
No, I don't know anyone (personally) who bought one.  Good idea though, thank you.


----------



## galwegian44 (25 Jul 2006)

Pokerwidow - if you are interested in still purchasing the car cd player then just go buy a new one in the Lidl and return the broken one with the new receipt, leaving you with a working model (hopefully that one is not damaged also).


----------



## pokerwidow (26 Jul 2006)

galwegian44 said:
			
		

> Pokerwidow - if you are interested in still purchasing the car cd player then just go buy a new one in the Lidl and return the broken one with the new receipt, leaving you with a working model (hopefully that one is not damaged also).


 
What kind of a mind thinks of that  .  Brilliant idea except they are not for sale anymore.  Thanks anyway.

By the way can anyone help me on the customer care numbers?  I would really appreciate it.  Cheers.


----------

